# Does your Zhanchi pop?



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, does your's pop (and explode)? With or without torpedos? I have one with torpedos, pops and explodes a whole lot, tightened it, locks up more, cant cut, pieces catch and pops out. loosen it, explodes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 22, 2012)

Both of my Zhanchi cubes have never popped. Maybe you should do the edge mod for it?


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 22, 2012)

Lube it then tighten it. I had like the same problem. I used traxxas but I'm sure maru lune or lubix would be amazing too.


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 22, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Both of my Zhanchi cubes have never popped. Maybe you should do the edge mod for it?


 Done it


CheesePuffs said:


> Lube it then tighten it. I had like the same problem. I used traxxas but I'm sure maru lune or lubix would be amazing too.


 Not planning on buying lube  , only have a crappy 3 in 1 lube

maybe i'll give it to my friend whos new to cubing, and get a guhong v2 for myself

anyone else have any tips? (multi posted again!)


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 22, 2012)

Only problem I have is when I'm scrambling it without using a predefined scramble (when I'm just messing with it too harshly) a corner will sometimes rotate, so I end up with my whole cube solved but a corner. But I do not have pops when I'm solving my cube.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine pops, but only because I deliberately have it very loose. And even then it's rare.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 22, 2012)

My ZhanChi pops, but rarely.


----------



## radmin (Feb 22, 2012)

I shortened the springs on mine. That way, it feels loose due to less friction but is actually tighter. 
ZH becomes clicky when loose or when the springs are shortened, which I like.

I clipped 1.5 turns off using a Dremel's grinding bit. I put a little 30k Diff oil on the spring before reassembling. Other people have just swapped the springs with something else and gotten good results.


As far as popping, I get pops when it's too loose.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 22, 2012)

My ZhanChi pops occasionally, but not very often. It did however, pop when i was officially solving at Princeton Fall 2011


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't vote on the poll because I've had mine since November and it hasn't popped yet. Maybe you should add a "Never" option to the poll. With torpedos.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 22, 2012)

pops all the time. Only got it last week


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably 1 in 50 when I am getting careless and it needs lubing. Torpedoless and quite loose. I have refined my turning style to being more accurate.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 22, 2012)

Took the torpedoes out of mine, and I have never experienced a pop.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine never popped and I've had it for almost 5 months. I like looser cubes and I took the torpedoes out.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine doesn't pop but sometimes it explodes


----------



## MostEd (Feb 22, 2012)

once in ages i can get a pop


----------



## conn9 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've done about 1000 solves with it and I think it has popped twice. I've not tensioned it at all, just lubed it.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone who selected a choice other than "1 in 20+" badly needs to learn how to tension their cubes. I mean, even with the anchors removed, my Zhanchi barely pops. More of than not I already did hundreds of solves before I get a pop.

Of course every Zhanchi will pop at some time or another; the Zhanchi is pop-resistant, which is not the same as pop-proof. There will never be a cube that never pops, unless you tension it so it becomes a rock, but good luck with speedsolving then.

edit: Oh, and as for the setup: it now has torpedoes and it's lubed with silicon spray. I put the torpedoes back in not because it pops less with torpedoes but it just does not feel right when I solve my Zhanchi with the torpedoes removed.

I guess that's because I've been using it for a long time before I first took the torpedoes out so I was already very used to them.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine does not explode (/ ever popped). It has torpedo's and is lubed with Lubix, Z-Lube, and some hobbyshop shockoil. Gotta clean it out soon though.

Therefore, I will not answer the poll.


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine hasn't really popped during solves. Although, sometimes when I practice algorithms really fast, it might pop. Removing torpedoes made it pop worse so I'm using them at the moment.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2012)

If you constantly pop your cube, don't straight away blame the cube; consider the fact that you may have inaccurate/rough turning.


----------



## Eazoon (Feb 22, 2012)

HiWhatIsMyName said:


> Done it
> 
> Not planning on buying lube  , only have a crappy 3 in 1 lube
> 
> ...


 
tighten it and take out your torpedos, they make it catch and reduces the corner cutting.

btw i highly recommend lubix, it will make your cube much faster as long as you dont put on too much.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 22, 2012)

I took off the Torpedos, and It pops like 3 times in a Ao50, but my blue side screw is broken and I can't tension it properly


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

No torpedoes. Doesnt pop. At all.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine used to pop/explode a fair bit, particularly with M slices. My core was threaded pretty badly (so much so that one of the edge pieces could actually be wobbled between centers) so I changed the core and so far I've had no problems at all (with torpedoes, I haven't popped it without them, I just felt like putting them in).
With my old core, torpedoes actually made it pop and explode far more and often worse than without them.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

Never pops, though it popped like crazy when people tried it at MIT Spring. I like to keep my cubes loose, so I'm used to it, but people who keep their cubes tighter accidentally pop it. So, pretty much I'd say it shouldn't pop if you know how to properly control the cube at the tension you have it at.


----------



## Litz (Feb 22, 2012)

My main cube is a "Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi" I bought in October (about 15k solves so far) and it never ever popped or exploded.


----------



## ernie722 (Feb 22, 2012)

mine blows up without torpedoes somtimes with them in


----------



## gogozerg (Feb 23, 2012)

Zhanchi == bad bad cube


----------



## insane569 (Feb 23, 2012)

gogozerg said:


> Zhanchi == bad bad cube


 
Agreed. I use mine without torps and with a couple of mods I did myself along with some tight tensions. Back when I had the torps in it would give me 5+ piece pops since the torp would pull out the corners next to it along with some other pieces. I prefer my guhong but i stick with the zhanchi for its speed.


----------



## Owen (Feb 23, 2012)

One of the edges is missing a torpedo, so maybe three times out of 500.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 23, 2012)

The Zhanchi shouldn't pop at all. If so many people have their Zhanchi with the potential to not have a pop so rare, it might be your problem instead of the cube.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2012)

No. I don't have the torpedoes in either. It pops around once every 40-50 solves.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2012)

With torpedos, Lubix (I think?), not sure how old is it, quite tight actually, and it pops, especially during A perms.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 23, 2012)

People seem to be skipping over the fact that the fact it pops can very much come down to user error. I could forcibly make pretty much any cube pop if i really tried. My Zanchi pops every now and again. I find that it wont do it for weeks, then will do it twice in a day, i put this down to how i am handling the cube. I find it usually pops when i am performing sune, i do it very aggressively.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 23, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> With torpedos, Lubix (I think?), not sure how old is it, quite tight actually, and it pops, especially during A perms.


 
Both lubix and CRC silicone spray combined . It's around, say, less than 7 months old. You like your cubes tight don't you :/

edit: lol a-perm


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, it does -__-


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 24, 2012)

even after i removed the torpedoes i rarely get a pop, maybe like 1 every like....month, don't have many pops


----------



## bunny (Feb 28, 2012)

I got the Zhanchi stickerless recently and it hasn't popped on me yet. I have my torpedos in.


----------



## cubeone (Feb 28, 2012)

gogozerg said:


> Zhanchi == bad bad cube



Really? I bought mine from amazon, which isn't involved with speedcubing AT ALL and it's great! Haven't had a single pop and don't plan on having any in the future


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 28, 2012)

gogozerg said:


> Zhanchi == bad bad cube


 
That is a very "universal" comment you got there.


----------



## cubeflip (Feb 28, 2012)

for me it's more like 1 pop in every 500+ solves...


----------



## Omgpop (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe the cube must be lubed always for it to turn smooth without popping. My Zhanchi is not lubed and is very tight at normal tensions and pops everysolve if under loose tensions. No use of the torpedos in my case pops in both cases.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 6, 2012)

I ordered my Zhanchi from Lubixcubes and I haven't touched the tension or lubed it up again (comes pretensioned and prelubed). I even took the torpedoes out and after weeks of use 1000+ solves it has yet to pop once.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends on tention /thread.


----------



## cubeone (Apr 6, 2012)

At factory tension, it never popped once. It does pop quite often if loosened a lot, as we all probably know.


Something I have noticed: when I cleaned some of the gunk out of the edge pieces where the seams meet together and a little bit in other places, it instantly felt looser. :/


----------



## Grillarkatten (Apr 27, 2012)

Zhanchi serviced by iCubemart ftw!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

i have 4 zhanchi's and they all very rarely pop.


----------



## foolish (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a Zhanchi for ~6 months, and just last week it popped for the first time, but within' that week twice :0 What happens a little more often is a corner getting twisted.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2012)

The poll results are surprising to me. I thought that everyone would have answered 1 in 20+
If I pop more than 1 in 50 solves I change something.

I have 2, both with torpedos. 1 pops about 1 in 100, the other maybe once or twice (call it 1 in 15k).


----------



## kAbLiFeRjIg (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine pops only when my tensions are loose and i have the torpedoes taken out. Ive done a few mods to it but i ran out of lubix recently so i'm not sure if it would make a difference with or without any lube in it.


----------



## izovire (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't vote because I choose 1 in infinity. 

I've never been able to pop my personal Zhanchi ever. I have popped my main cube (LYII) 1 time in maybe 20,000 solves. A very good reason why your cube might pop is because it's too loose... nuff said.


----------



## Mudkip (Apr 27, 2012)

I couldn't force it to. No torpedos either


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> I couldn't force it to. No torpedos either


 
This. I can't take mine apart because I'm afraid to break it. Never popped.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 28, 2012)

my zhanchi pops only with rough control even though the torpedos are inside and the tensions are tight because i did alot of extreme modding to it. right now, it is so slick, fast and smooth and quiet it is worth that once a day pop. iwith one twist, one side of the cube can spin 540 degrees by itselfwithout effort without lub.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine probably pops 1/300 solves, without torpedoes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't use a Zhanchi, because it pops too much for my likings. Unless its too tight, I pop them almost each solve :fp


----------



## yockee (Apr 28, 2012)

HiWhatIsMyName said:


> Done it
> 
> Not planning on buying lube  , only have a crappy 3 in 1 lube
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to tell you, but you HAVE to lube Dayans. They are complete garbage without lube. And, don't use spray. Use nice lube, like Lubix. You just HAVE to. You won't do any better with a GU Hong v2. They are HORRIBLE without lube.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine used to pop a ton but that was because I had it extremely loose. I tightened it a little and lubed it. Now its just as fast and almost never pops. I want to say that one in maybe 200 hundred solves It will have a freak pop. But other than that, no its pretty stable.


----------



## Eazoon (May 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> I can't vote because I choose 1 in infinity.
> 
> I've never been able to pop my personal Zhanchi ever. I have popped my main cube (LYII) 1 time in maybe 20,000 solves. A very good reason why your cube might pop is because it's too loose... nuff said.


 
infinity is more than 20, so vote 20+. but there should be a "very rarely" option.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have mine lubed with CRC mixed with thecubicle's regular lube weight 3, it's kinda really slow and gummy, but only pops if you over cut it
I never pop it in solves
however, my classmates and one of my teachers at school managed to pop it 5 times in one school day. Excuse me, not pops, massive explosions where 1 or two whole layers came right off.
so I don't really know what to put


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 4, 2012)

Never, even after thousands of solves.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 4, 2012)

I converted to a 55mm ZhanChi rather than the standard 57mm. It pops about once in 50 and is due to user error. The usual "pop" is a corner twist. I'll think to myself "that cube is making a lot of noise" and when I get to orient corners, I find I'm in an impossible position.

It pops more regularly when I'm doing a sloppy scramble (without following instructions). Then it can lose three cubies at a time.


----------



## JHB (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a couple of Zhanchi's set at different tensions. My black cube is tensioned sort of tightly and wouldn't pop if I stuck some dynamite in it! However, the white one is tensioned loosely and moves perfectly.....but pops about 1 in every 10 solves. I am sure this wouldn't happen if I wasn't such a sloppy cuber though. That's why I've been following Xxoxia's (Yockee) advice and practising with cubes that don't have good corner cutting.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine pops often haven't cube much or at all (it seems to pop often then not so much) those in the past month


----------



## cfelicella (Sep 4, 2012)

I do have torpedos in mine, if that makes a difference. But I haven't had a pop in weeks.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 4, 2012)

my 50 mm zhanchi pops every 30-40 solves or so. i don't know why, since it's tensioned pretty tight... :/ it's still a fantastic cube though


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2012)

Have several Zhanchi's and never ever had a pop. My Guhung V2 pops every now and then.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 4, 2012)

Never had a pop, only time it DID pop was when I was tensioning it just to see how far it would go. You have to go to extremes to make it pop. If it pops easily then something is wrong with the tensions or you are not aligning cubies proper (as in very badly).


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 4, 2012)

My Zhanchis literally never pop, only if i go superfast on purpose. when i do "force" a pop like this, the zhanchi with torpedoes tends to explode, while the one without just spits out one edge.
thsi is why i dont use torpedoes anymore  cube is also faster i believe


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 4, 2012)

my zhanchi needed a relube a couple weeks ago, and it was popping all over the place every 3 solves or so as I had it on loose just after a mod (CPM). After the relube it was mega fast and way way too loose, so I tightened it to perfection and gave it a clean and shazaam, had only one pop with it since after about 300 solves


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 4, 2012)

my uber-tight zhanchi is in a popped state around 25% of the time during solves.

my loose, modded alpha v is in a popped state exactly 0% of the time during solves.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine didn't when I had it.


----------



## Travis (Sep 17, 2012)

mines never popped


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 17, 2012)

It never pops on me, but I've had it pop a few times when I lend it to noncubers.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 17, 2012)

Proper tensionning won't allow the cube to pop at all..
Mine doesn't at least..


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never had mine pop


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 18, 2012)

My 55mm Zhanchi pops in around 1/200 solves, but if I try to do U or H perm sub-1, it pops quite often.
If non cubers want to try it, around 1/3 of them manages to pop it, so if someone wants to borrow a cube, I always give them my Lunhui instead if it's available, it NEVER pops.


----------



## sukesh12 (Sep 22, 2012)

My Zhan-Chi never pops. But I have torpedoes on it, so maybe I'll vote '1 in 20+'.


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (May 2, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Both of my Zhanchi cubes have never popped. Maybe you should do the edge mod for it?



What is the edge mod? I would like to look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 2, 2014)

PitothePowerof3 said:


> What is the edge mod? I would like to look into it. Thanks!



Look it up; it's called the 48 point edge mod. Should have good info on it!


----------



## Jihu Mun (May 2, 2014)

My friends try to do 50 degree corner cuts on my zhanchi and it explodes when i solve it it rarely pops only once in 30~40 solves


----------



## NZCuber (May 2, 2014)

My first zhanchi (which is a white) is terrible, it pops frequently and buckles up in solves . My black zhanchi which i can a few months later though is perfect. (it is my main so far)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2014)

My zhanchi only pops rarely. I honestly don't get how people's zhanchis 'always' explode.


----------



## Tempus (May 2, 2014)

*Never*

I own three ZhanChis: a stickerless, a white, and a white 50mm, all of which I have used extensively. Once properly tensioned and set up, they NEVER pop and NEVER corner twist. The lack of a 'never' option invalidates the results of this poll.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 2, 2014)

Tempus said:


> I own three ZhanChis: a stickerless, a white, and a white 50mm, all of which I have used extensively. Once properly tensioned and set up, they NEVER pop and NEVER corner twist. The lack of a 'never' option invalidates the results of this poll.



Never is less than 1/20, which is an option.


----------



## newtonbase (May 2, 2014)

My niece has terrible technique and her Zhanchi would lose an edge at least every 2nd solve. Loosening it helped but I gave in and bought her a Weilong.


----------



## Ulbert (May 2, 2014)

My 55mm doesn't pop that often but my Lubix do pop waaay to often...


----------



## Sky Cuber (May 2, 2014)

My Zhanchi pops every single solve. I don't know what to do  ?


----------



## QQW (May 3, 2014)

I voted 1 in 6-10 solves because I like loose cubes(light turning and 55degrees corner cutting) and my ZhanChi pops sometimes(overlubed with Traxaas 50k)

Edit: By the way holding a piece with Traxaas(or any other high viscosity 100% silicone oil) on it is kind of disgusting(gluey).


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> My Zhanchi pops every single solve. I don't know what to do  ?



Screwing in the center pieces helps.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> My Zhanchi pops every single solve. I don't know what to do  ?


Super glue.
Really though, more detail would be great. How loose is it, is it lubed, what condition is it in, do you make a regular habit of dropping your cube off of cliffs?


----------

